# Brutally Bombed (but by whom...?)



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm surprised... astonished in fact. This bomb is entirely out of the blue. My fiance called and said I had a package that said Swiss Post on it...

I haven't ordered anything in a long time due to the "pre-wedding savings blitz", so I knew it wasn't anything I was expecting.

Here's what I found when I opened the box:





Ok, mystery bomber... show yourself!!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Cery cool man!


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow those guys must like you. Great job guys....Nice hit on Dan!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

damn nice hit, props to the mystery bomber :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I should mention 2 things, also...

1 - I've never had the RyJ #2's... they smell friggin divine.

2 - I've been strongly considering grabbing some of this _exact vitola_ of the JLPs because they are a) the perfect size and b) said to be great.

I got my ass handed to me, and I couldn't be happier... this happened at a time when I could really use the pick-me-up. I dug through the whole box looking for a note and found none...

Fess up, mystery man...


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

very cool mystery bomb :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

great hit, i love seeing dball get smacked around

stearns


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I love seeing Dan get hit 

Makes baby Jesus smile


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice hit on singer boy!!!! :tu


Pretty sure it was Vin. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hahah You think Vin hits everyone!! hahahah....you're just a trouble maker! :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> hahah You think Vin hits everyone!! hahahah....you're just a trouble maker! :r


Vinnie likes pie, and I'm pretty sure it was him, too.


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

DBall said:


> I got my ass handed to me, and I couldn't be happier... this happened at a time when I could really use the pick-me-up. I dug through the whole box looking for a note and found none...
> 
> Fess up, mystery man...


DO NOT FESS UP!!!!!

Great Hit

Shawn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> DO NOT FESS UP!!!!!


Nevermind this joker... :tg

:r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I love seeing packages with the above mentioned post on it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I didn't do it!! :tu










:r:r:r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Looks like you have a secret admirer. How sweet!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it was TripleF....I mean Al....no....Vin sounds good....


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

It was probably Russ :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> I think it was TripleF....I mean Al....no....Vin sounds good....


it was Vin


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Vin woulda told me if he did it so I blame Russ or Scott or Al...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

russ or young ape

stearns


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Vin woulda told me if he did it so I blame Russ or Scott or Al...


:r or he told you and you say this to cover for him


stearns said:


> russ or young ape
> 
> stearns


young ape is stearns?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I change my mind....it was Perry!!!!!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

rck70 said:


> I change my mind....it was Perry!!!!!


 :tpd::tpd: I change my mind too. It WAS Perry.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

One hell of a great hit ! On a great Botl!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

perry

and no, i am not young ape. i know better than to mess with vin like that. its a little thing called respect (...or fear)

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> perry
> 
> and no, i am not young ape. i know better than to mess with vin like that. its a little thing called respect (...or fear)
> 
> stearns


:tpd:

FEAR!!! I vote for Perry!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rck70 said:


> I change my mind....it was Perry!!!!!





shvictor said:


> :tpd::tpd: I change my mind too. It WAS Perry.





stearns said:


> perry
> 
> and no, i am not young ape. i know better than to mess with vin like that. its a little thing called respect (...or fear)
> 
> stearns


Dan I would take credit for this bomb I am innocent though as Russ asked for your addy in a PM to me


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Dan I would take credit for this bomb I am innocent though as Russ asked for your addy in a PM to me


:r:r you so crazy.....

besides i already have his addy


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like somebody had it in for you! :tuMaybe it was one of those newb's you have abused in the past. :dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I vote Perry

but I would have gladly done it


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I think we should vote on who it is.. and whoever we vote for just smack him good.. lol unless the real slim shady please stand up


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

r-ice said:


> I think we should vote on who it is.. and whoever we vote for just smack him good.. lol unless the real slim shady please stand up


:tpd:

Russ


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Looks like somebody had it in for you! :tuMaybe it was one of those *newb's you have abused in the past. *:dr


This is true...you hit me pretty good at the Marlborough Massacre!

SOMEONE FESS UP!!! I WANNA SHAKE YOUR HAND!! :r:r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

he is known as a noob abuser. piss off one too many guys, and they'll piss on you

stearns


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

stearns said:


> he is known as a noob abuser. piss off one too many guys, and they'll piss on you
> 
> stearns


interpretation I Stearns Bombed you Dan :r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

hells no, im not gonna be the one to piss on dan. he's dangerous ya know (plus, thats just wrong)

stearns


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Yummy!!!:dr Nice hit!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Hit :tu


















oh yeah....it was Bao


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Why are you getting me in trouble Gary..JERK! Don't make me send you more cookies!!!! 

Dan, I would obvisouly tell you if I sent you stuff just to thank you for gracing me with my first CC..Everyone knows I love to see my carnage!

So I didn't send that stuff..I don't even know enough about CCs to know what those are...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Why are you getting me in trouble Gary..JERK! Don't make me send you more cookies!!!!
> 
> Dan, I would obvisouly tell you if I sent you stuff just to thank you for gracing me with my first CC..Everyone knows I love to see my carnage!
> 
> So I didn't send that stuff..I don't even know enough about CCs to know what those are...


yeah... it was bao (just kidding, #2 told me it was him)

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> yeah... it was bao (just kidding, #2 told me it was him)
> 
> stearns


HAHA it was Ben!! haha


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ouch... you're all confusing me!

And what's this about me "abusing people". I'm harmless... I never bomb anyone!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Ouch... you're all confusing me!


Sorry Dan.....Scott did it!!



DBall said:


> And what's this about me "abusing people". I'm harmless... I never bomb anyone!


Yeah right.....:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Sorry Dan.....Scott did it!!


I thought we already had this settled.
It was that pie-eatin bastid massphatness.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Some hit, enjoy Dan.


Hey______________________ nicely done my man. nicely done!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Nice hit mystery bomber.. but, I have noticed that #2 has been quiet about this.. Not normal for him... hmmmm


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

A great hit on a good brother. :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

he still doesn't know.. good.. lets keep it that way.. 

pst #2 hasn't said anything yet lol


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't worry- be happy! And, congrats on the excellent grammar!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit!! About time you got yer a$$ handed to you!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

53 posts and no leads, eh? Maybe it came from somewhere other than CS...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm? Nice hit whom ever launched it at you!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Answers people... I need answers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Answers people... I need answers!!!!!!!!!!!!












SOMEBODY SENT ME FREE CIGARS AND WON"T TELL ME WHO THEY ARE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> SOMEBODY SENT ME FREE CIGARS AND WON"T TELL ME WHO THEY ARE!!!!!!!!!


Bwahahahahahahaha!!! I must know. The curiosity is killing me.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!!! I must know. The curiosity is killing me.


Dan,

When all else fails do what I do, blame Silverfox.

:ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Dan,
> 
> When all else fails do what I do, blame Silverfox.
> 
> :ss


Or the good 'ol stand by....VIN:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread is hysterical.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

lets all send vin pies in retaliation. its the proper thing to do

stearns


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> This thread is hysterical.


hmmmmmmmmm... odd that you'd show up here...


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> hmmmmmmmmm... odd that you'd show up here...


I always love hearing about a good bombing.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey said:


> I bombed Dan


:r:bn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I always love hearing about a good bombing.


...I know better than to trust you, Mr K.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Umm... what's going on here? I just got another package... this time they identified themselves by only "Two Noobs".




A 99 RS11 (never had one) and a DPG firecracker. I'm not usually oblivious, but I honestly have no idea what the hell is going on. 

I have some thinking to do, it would seem........


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> Umm... what's going on here? I just got another package... this time they identified themselves by only "Two Noobs".
> 
> A 99 RS11 (never had one) and a DPG firecracker. I'm not usually oblivious, but I honestly have no idea what the hell is going on.
> 
> I have some thinking to do, it would seem........


:r

I cant help but think of a popular set of movies...

"I'd like to play a game...."


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

OK... here are my guesses...

First guess - JE3146 & Stearns

Second guess - ir13 & Goodfella

Third guess - Vinnie & Shilala

(Honestly, I thought it was Munkey, but he's a solo bomber)

I don't remember any discussions about piedras... hell... I don't remember what I had for breakfast yesterday though, either.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I swear on my phat rolls, it wasn't me.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r:r

This is great :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> OK... here are my guesses...
> 
> First guess - JE3146 & Stearns
> 
> ...


Swing and a miss! Strike 1.

Though hey Dan... it could be worse..... very much worse... :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

someone fess up...this is soooo funny! I still say it was Joey and Scott!..I dunno who Goodfella is though.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

me and #2? i dont even like the kid. come to think of it, i dont even really like you dan. then again, i _am_ a liar :chk:chk

stearns


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

stearns said:


> me and #2? i dont even like the kid. come to think of it, i dont even really like you dan. then again, i _am_ a liar :chk:chk
> 
> stearns


<3

:r:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JE3146 said:


> <3
> 
> :r:bn


what is less then three, 2?


----------

